# Am I the oldest old cute on this site?



## OLD NAVY (Jul 18, 2007)

Iam in my 70 year at the end of august.I am hoping I could learn something from these young jitterbugs on this site.If you have to ask what a jitterbug is,your just a pup.So sound off .navy


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I know what a jitterbug is, I have no idea what an "old cute" is though. :watching:


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

*72 in September!







*


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

*He must be an "Old COOT"!*


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

That must be the 1930s spelling. :smt082


----------



## OLD NAVY (Jul 18, 2007)

*spelling*

Iam a cute coot.navy


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm only 67 so obviously of the younger generation.

What dialect are you speaking? :watching:



:smt1099


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Is an old cute like an old fart? :smt033


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, we all know he's cute!


----------



## OLD NAVY (Jul 18, 2007)

*More*

there has to be more old farts than this.Havent you heard of cute coot boogie.navy


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't worry Navy, there are a bunch of old cuties here, they just haven't stepped up yet. :smt033


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Jeez, I'm just a kid!:mrgreen:

I'm only 64.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

It's better to be an "old cutie" than an "old cootie". lol (60 y.o. youngster)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am 2 days older than Baseball. I sure do known what a jitterbug is and in days gone by danced it. I am a very young 61 metally but just about wore out physically.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes I know what a jitterbug is ( my mom made me read a book or 2) but as a youngin in this conversation (57) I'll bow to the experience of the elders and or ancient ones.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

This OLD FART has done a bit of jitterbugin, boogy'n and spent a bit of time in the Navy. I still don't know what OLD NAVY is talking about.

What Navy were you in Old Fella?

2400, No one has called this Old Fart Cute for a long time. Fat, Old, Ugly but not Cute. Have a Cigar on me. :smt033

:watching:

:smt1099

PS: I forgot Obnoxious


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Now if makes anyone feel better, I'm 27 and have also done some jitterbuggin'! I've also danced some Swing. So apparently none of you are old.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Now if makes anyone feel better, I'm 27 and have also done some jitterbuggin'! I've also danced some Swing. So apparently none of you are old.


Thanks Dear, I feel better already. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## OLD NAVY (Jul 18, 2007)

*navy*

Iam an old tin can sailor who sailed the blue water in the 50s.Oh how I miss old havana.Excuse me there are ladies present.There should be more old people out there.navy


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I sailed the Pacific in the 57-61 time frame. If you are missing Havana you must have sailed the Atlantic.

If I remember correctly it was a bit messy in Havana in the 57-58 time frame. There was a war going on I do believe.:mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## OLD NAVY (Jul 18, 2007)

*cuba*

I went in 1954 and had a good time.Went back in 1958,but we could not get off gitmo.navy


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My dad is 80 so I grew up with the big band and all that. My mom and dad even use to teach ballroom dancing. Yep, I learned the Cha, cha, cha. I guess I'm just a young 47.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Any "cute" fhoto's ?


----------

